# considering new job



## Mary Steinbrecher (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello all,
I am looking for input regarding a recent job opening. It is coding for a hospitalist program, physician charges only, along with a 3 physician, 1 PA pediatrician office. I would be reponsible for coding all charges, in pt and out pt, along with reglar auditing of these providers. The hospitalist group discharges typically 5-6 patients daily. Does this sound doable in a 40 hour work week?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## jillmtom (Aug 31, 2010)

It depends on how much auditing is performed AND if you are the responsible party for the follow-up of those charges and the rest of the A/R.


----------



## cordelia (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to code for about 8 hospitalists ( I didn't do any auditing) but I was responsible for all of their charges, ( I also coded for 3 other clinics) and it was plenty do-able.


----------

